# H1N1 getting bad in Alberta/Canada



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Could have put this in local section but with travel these days :dunno:
Everyplace I talked to this Christmas seemed to have a lot of people sick, terrible time for spreading it.

http://www.ctvnews.ca/canada/h1n1-spike-in-alberta-prompts-officials-to-open-mass-immunization-centres-1.1609384


> A surge in the number of flu cases in Alberta, the majority of which involve the H1N1 strain, has prompted health officials in the province to open mass immunization centres over the holidays.
> 
> Between Dec. 14 and Dec. 21, the number of flu cases in the Edmonton area rose from 65 to 125, with H1N1 accounting for more than 90 per cent of the cases. The vast majority of the 250 flu cases reported in Calgary since the end of August have also been H1N1. Alberta health officials have already blamed the virus for at least two deaths.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

there is definitely a Flu thing going on, my sister in law and her husband have it, she ids pretty much over it, her husband is still pretty sick. I guess the "experts" missed their flu shot prediction by a mile like usual, our doctor only recommend getting it if you have had it before. he is an actual healer not just a licenced drug pusher like most of his profession.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Spouse got sick - took Nyquil and stayed in bed for 10 days. I got sick, took Sambucol along with Nyquil, and was pretty good in four days. This is why we keep Sambucol in our preps.

Texas has been hit hard. According to the news, February is projected to be our worst month for a flu outbreak. I always wonder, when the media announces deaths from the flu, if the people who died got flu shots. Nothing is ever said about that. Of course, as of now, the people who died this year were reported to have underlying conditions. I don't remember if that was the case in the 2009 H1N1 deaths.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

A pandemic be onea the thins what scares me the most. Onea the thins we've started preppin fer in ernest. It's not if, but when it happens. So far we been lucky, (knock on wood) round here an nobody been sick. Hope it stays thata way to.

I had a doctors appointment yesterday, before I even got in the buildin I put on onea my own masks. Gal at the desk asked ifin I were sick (no I really just like seein doc! Duh. Actually I was there fer frequent headaches) an I said "No, an I plan on keepin it thata way!". Used hand sanitzer when I left the office an a second shot when I got ta my truck. Doctors office fulla sick folk an ya never know what yer gonna pick up there!

Yall try an stay well ifin ya be in a area gettin hit hard.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Country Living, they say the same thing here, not even into peak flu season yet

Hopefully the strain remains not particularly lethal (as far as flu's go).


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't heard of any flu outbreaks in this area of the country.

I thought that I had read that the flu vaccine this year had protection from H1N1 in it and that none of the people that have died from it had the vaccination.


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Tweto said:


> I haven't heard of any flu outbreaks in this area of the country.
> 
> I thought that I had read that the flu vaccine this year had protection from H1N1 in it and that none of the people that have died from it had the vaccination.


And that's why I wonder if they got a flu shot this season. Thirteen people have died in the Houston area.


----------



## Mase92 (Feb 4, 2013)

From what I've seen, heard and experienced it has moved fast thru both country's. I know Michigan has been hit pretty hard too.

http://www.nbcnews.com/health/flu-worsens-across-u-s-hitting-younger-adults-hard-2D11851010


----------



## cantinawest (Nov 9, 2011)

*Our neighbor almost died from H1N1*

She contracted it just a couple of days ago and is still in the ICU.

This is the first case I have heard of around here, to my knowledge.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

cantinawest said:


> She contracted it just a couple of days ago and is still in the ICU.
> 
> This is the first case I have heard of around here, to my knowledge.


 Hopefully she gets better soon and it doesn't spread too much in your area.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I just found a couple more reports - here in Alberta (as of three days ago) almost 1000 cases are confirmed.

http://www.calgarysun.com/2013/12/3...36-unit-closes-at-stollery-childrens-hospital

*Number of H1N1 cases in Edmonton rises to 236; unit closes at Stollery Children's Hospital*



> There are now more than 965 confirmed flu cases in the province, and there have been five deaths, says the AHS Medical Director of Population and Health.
> 
> Dr. Gerry Predy said Thursday that 920 of those are of the H1N1 strain, and adds that the number of flu cases has doubled over the past week.
> 
> ...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

... and now a case of H5N1 ....

http://www.ctvnews.ca/health/health...om-bird-flu-was-in-her-late-20s-who-1.1630389



> An Alberta woman who died from H5N1 bird flu was in her late 20s, according to the World Health Organization, which has begun investigating the case and is awaiting a sample of the virus for further study.
> 
> Federal officials announced the death Wednesday, saying the woman was the first to die of this kind of flu in North America.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

It could be startin. Time ta get ready fer a possible disaster. These flu bugs seem ta be rampin up an were seein more an more a it. What would a goobernut say other then it ain't nothin ta worry bout (until there ain't no denyin it!).


----------

